# Bind not listening on IP address



## dpalme (Nov 29, 2009)

One of our name servers is apparently not working correctly, because when I run a sockstat -4 -l I see bind listening on 127.0.0.1 but not the external IP address therefore, it is not serving requests.

Could someone point me in the right direction on how to allow bind / named to listen correctly?


----------



## dpalme (Nov 29, 2009)

I think I got it, although I made it listen to all ip addresses LOL


----------



## vivek (Nov 29, 2009)

Ipv4 syntax:

```
listen-on       { 127.0.0.1; xx.yy.zz.yy; };
```
Ipv6 syntax:

```
listen-on-v6    { xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx; };
```
reload named.


----------

